# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Identify the speice please?

## Voliminal

Hello people! I recently bought this frog, cuz I realy liked the red that he had on the top of his eyes!

Can you recognize what kind is he?






Sorry for the quality, I don't have any better picture... I hope you can see the red on the top of his eyes in the second pic!


The guy that i bought it from told me that its from the genus Hyperolius.

But I need to know how to care that frog, and I need to find a care sheet.

----------


## Voliminal



----------


## Paul Rust

*Big-Eyed tree frog  (Leptopelis. vermiculatus)*

*At least until Kurt sees it..lol*

----------


## Kurt

I am leaning towards Leptopelis as well, not sure of the species. I looked in my African field guides and found nothing. Try looking here - http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/fauna/sci-Amphibian.html. Search through the _Leptopelis_, if you don't find it, then try _Hyperolius_, _Afrixalus_, or _Heterixalus_. Get back to us if you are unsuccessful.

----------


## Paul Rust

*Leptopelis boulengeri  (Victoria Forest Treefrog)
This looks very close, let us know what you think.*

----------


## Kurt

Eyes, yes. Markings, no.

----------


## Paul Rust

> Eyes, yes. Markings, no.


 *Poopy*

----------


## Voliminal

??? 

I didn't get Kurt's post xD

----------


## Paul Rust

> ??? 
> 
> I didn't get Kurt's post xD


* He says I got the eyes right but not the markings. Kurt is the expert on these guys, I can only get close.*

----------


## cricketfrog30

im bitting my tonge iknow what is :Big Grin:  :Confused:

----------


## Kurt

What is it then?

----------


## Terry

> Search through the _Leptopelis_, if you don't find it, then try _Hyperolius_, _Afrixalus_, or _Heterixalus_. Get back to us if you are unsuccessful.


You can rule out Hyperolius, they have horizontally elliptical pupils.

----------


## Paul Rust

> im bitting my tonge iknow what is


* Do Tell*

----------


## KennyDB

Leptopelis calcaratus?

----------


## Paul Rust

_Leptopelis occidentalis ?_

----------


## Paul Rust

> im bitting my tonge iknow what is


 *If you know difinitively what it is please tell us so the OP can properly care for it.* *We are here to help, not to see who is the smartest.* 

*Voliminal, I think we all can agree on genus and should be close enough for care purposes. We will keep banging away at this until we gat it.*

----------


## Kurt

> *We are here to help, not to see who is the smartest.*


So true. Besides we all know that I am the smartest, hands down!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Paul Rust

> So true. Besides we all know that I am the smartest, hands down!!!


 *Modesty is your most endearing trait...* :Wink:

----------


## Kurt

I know, I know. Thankfully, I am not conceited, even though I have every right to be.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ebony

Lol, No..not at all conceited, Thankfully  :Big Grin:

----------


## Voliminal

Ok Ok! I'm waiting xD

The seller still sais it's Hypolerius..

----------


## Paul Rust

> Ok Ok! I'm waiting xD
> 
> The seller still sais it's Hypolerius..


 *Nope, it is definately a species of Leptopelis*

----------


## Chaya

Definitely Leptopelis... no doubt there

----------


## Buck Rogers

There's so many different _leptopelis_ that to try and accurately pin point the exact species without knowing locality would be extremely difficult. 

You know now that it is a _leptopelis_ so just follow the correct husbandry, has it been eating?

----------


## Chaya

my best guess... *Leptopelis parkeri*

----------

